# Nbcsports excessive ads



## WinstonSmith (Apr 25, 2009)

I just watched 25 minutes of advertising with 5 minutes of race coverage over a 30 minute period!


----------



## stoked (Aug 6, 2004)

yeah it sucked. Friday's stage was same. They claimed that peloton was going 2 mph faster than they expected. Phil Liggit made a statement as to how TV people were going to fill up the gaps. Really? it was a live stage so that they could not pick up the coverage where left off.


----------



## go do it (Sep 12, 2007)

I noticed the same thing. 
I just changed the channel to the open championship and monitored NBCSN until the race came back on. Take that you network executive dorks!!


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

WinstonSmith said:


> I just watched 25 minutes of advertising with 5 minutes of race coverage over a 30 minute period!


Hoss, where have you been the last 10 years? Welcome to USA television. It has been like this for a long time.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

On mountain stages they seem to try to load the ads in the flat parts for longer runs commercial free on the final climbs


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Its like RbR without the spam.


----------



## ofgit (Jul 16, 2014)

Been recording as I watch, editing the ads and missing a few. Been getting almost 3 hours of racing from 4 hours of coverage! It is nice to watch the final climbs/finishes uninterrupted though.


----------



## kiwisimon (Oct 30, 2002)

I just streamed in NBC and the commercials have forced my to go back to regular TV with no commentary. If you want less advertisements I guess cable is the way to go


----------



## chudak (Jul 28, 2012)

DVR + FF = Who cares?


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

Cable TV has ads, basically the same one's and maybe more. Just say'in!
Get a DVR.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

chudak said:


> DVR + FF = Who cares?


A DVR does not magically get you back all the race footage blanked out by the commercial break


----------



## Buckwheat987 (Jul 13, 2012)

try watching on the NCBSN app with the ridiculous music and still picture when they go to a break...mind numbing.


----------



## pedalruns (Dec 18, 2002)

This is a business and without all those ads we would have NO TDF coverage. You guys should go to the sponsors and THANK THEM, try their products, etc... The ratings aren't that great in the U.S. so any company that advertises in the TDF should be thanked. 

Has anyone tried those copper sleeves? 

And there is always the DVR..


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

pedalruns said:


> *This is a business and without all those ads we would have NO TDF coverage.* You guys should go to the sponsors and THANK THEM, try their products, etc... The ratings aren't that great in the U.S. so any company that advertises in the TDF should be thanked.
> 
> Has anyone tried those copper sleeves?
> 
> And there is always the DVR..


Oh bull$hit. Remember back when you PAID monthly for a cable subscription you got commercial free channels?...this was also back when 5 minutes a screw driver and a soldering iron and some open-cable-box surgery could get you HBO for free.


There's a reason cable companies like Comcast (the overlords who own NBC and all of their various alphabet-soup entities) and Time Warner are some of the most grossing regional monopolies in the USA. They could show the TdF without commercials if they wanted to. Contrary to what myth you choose to believe..but that would cut into their profits. 

And as you point out, these companies with more money than most of the countries in Africa combined-feel no obligation to anyone other than the retirement funds of their CEO and board....and that you get entertained for 5 minutes out of 30 they feel is gravy. They're creeps. They're crooks as well when you looks at how they buy lawmakers and the law...and the last thing you should do on Earth is thank them. Especially f#cking Comcast, they're the worst of the lot.


----------



## pedalruns (Dec 18, 2002)

Marc said:


> Oh bull$hit. Remember back when you PAID monthly for a cable subscription you got commercial free channels?...this was also back when 5 minutes a screw driver and a soldering iron and some open-cable-box surgery could get you HBO for free.
> 
> 
> There's a reason cable companies like Comcast (the overlords who own NBC and all of their various alphabet-soup entities) and Time Warner are some of the most grossing regional monopolies in the USA. They could show the TdF without commercials if they wanted to. Contrary to what myth you choose to believe..but that would cut into their profits.
> ...


Who said I'm thanking the cable companies!!! I'm talking about thanking the compaines who do choose to advertise on the TDF!!! 

And pointing out if no one did advertise we probably wouldn't be watching any cycling!! Geez...


----------



## crit_boy (Aug 6, 2013)

Throughout most of the 90's TDF coverage was a 30 minute broadcast on ESPN at 2:30 am. Half of that 30 minutes was ads. You had to wait to buy the vhs tapes or DVD to actually see a few select hours of racing. Now, we have live video feeds of all the stages and almost all of those stages with some ads. In other words, it is substantially better now. If you don't like ads watch it on a DVR.


----------



## bluelena69 (Apr 19, 2005)

Simple solution to this problem: the all access app. I paid $15 and I can watch it anywhere. Coverage is from the rollout to the podium ceremonies and I haven't seen a single commercial. Best $15 I've ever spent and all without a cable bill.


----------



## brianmcg (Oct 12, 2002)

crit_boy said:


> Throughout most of the 90's TDF coverage was a 30 minute broadcast on ESPN at 2:30 am. Half of that 30 minutes was ads. You had to wait to buy the vhs tapes or DVD to actually see a few select hours of racing. Now, we have live video feeds of all the stages and almost all of those stages with some ads. In other words, it is substantially better now. If you don't like ads watch it on a DVR.


or worse wait three months for the "Bicycling" 100 word report on the race. Lol


----------



## bluelena69 (Apr 19, 2005)

bluelena69 said:


> Simple solution to this problem: the all access app. I paid $15 and I can watch it anywhere. Coverage is from the rollout to the podium ceremonies and I haven't seen a single commercial. Best $15 I've ever spent and all without a cable bill.


Also I must be using some different type of app as I don't even get breaks with ridiculous music. I have the Android app. I never have any type of breaks whatsoever. It's coverage from the roll out to the podium.


----------



## pedalruns (Dec 18, 2002)

brianmcg said:


> or worse wait three months for the "Bicycling" 100 word report on the race. Lol


Or... wait until a Sunday recap on Wide World of Sports!! That is how I watched the end of the 1989 Tour and the 8 second win by Lemond! My first ever tour I watched and I was hooked!

Things have come a long way!!


----------



## MisterMike (Aug 12, 2004)

chudak said:


> DVR + FF = Who cares?


+1 I never watch any sports live . period. As a cycling and F1 fan in the US there's slim to no chance I'll hear anything about it in the media before I watch it later.


----------



## KWL (Jan 31, 2005)

bluelena69 said:


> Also I must be using some different type of app as I don't even get breaks with ridiculous music. I have the Android app. I never have any type of breaks whatsoever. It's coverage from the roll out to the podium.


NBCSN also has a free app that lets you watch live broadcasts. This is different from the paid app and computer access that provides continuous ad-free coverage. I agree with Buckwheat - I'd rather see the commercials than listen to that awful elevator music.


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

I paid the $29.99 to get the live feed through NBCSports (with replays) and you know what . . . watching a Tour stage live for 4 to 6 hours without commercials is . . . ah . . . kinda boring. I mean, really. The only thing that makes watching the Tour somewhat interesting is listening to Phil and Paul make errors galore. 

Still, I love it and would gladly pay another $29.99 next year.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

DVR is your friend.

as soon as the theme music starts, hit FF +4 and rock on until you see bicycles again.

hit play.

repeat as needed.


----------



## OldChipper (May 15, 2011)

bluelena69 said:


> Simple solution to this problem: the all access app. I paid $15 and I can watch it anywhere. Coverage is from the rollout to the podium ceremonies and I haven't seen a single commercial. Best $15 I've ever spent and all without a cable bill.


This.


----------



## mjduct (Jun 1, 2013)

Yeah I fast forward through a lot of the coverage and I see 3-4 screens of commercials for every 1 screen of cycling during the first 3 hours generally...


----------



## Hiro11 (Dec 18, 2010)

chudak said:


> DVR + FF = Who cares?


Yeah. I never watch the stages live.


----------



## BacDoc (Aug 1, 2011)

Speaking of commercials, what's the deal with the dirty guys with shirts and ties with one of them playing a tuba? They walk thru some kind of garage and enter what looks like a giant steam bath/shower and emerge clean and dry?

Is there something I'm missing?

I know it's a soap ad but seems to be a big production with a theme? I dunno, I just don't get it, I mean a soap ad for sport event, why not hot chick in shower?


----------



## Rich Gibson (Jul 26, 2013)

Here in Northern Virginia COX's NBC Sports shows each stage three times. The first is the most complete; it's shown early in the day when they can afford to show most of the race. Yes, it would be nice to see one start to finish, but let's face it there isn't much lost at the beginning. I'm in withdrawal today; I'm going to really be hurting after next Sunday.

Rich


----------



## phoehn9111 (May 11, 2005)

Go beyond average. Attain ultimate fitness. The first step is get a 
bunch of supplements. Well, actually it's the only step necessary.


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

BacDoc said:


> Speaking of commercials, what's the deal with the dirty guys with shirts and ties with one of them playing a tuba? They walk thru some kind of garage and enter what looks like a giant steam bath/shower and emerge clean and dry?
> 
> Is there something I'm missing?
> 
> I know it's a soap ad but seems to be a big production with a theme? I dunno, I just don't get it, I mean a soap ad for sport event, why not hot chick in shower?


More annoying than any 5 Geico commercials strung together. And I keep hoping that the gecko takes one step too many out of Washington's eye.


----------



## keylakyla (Jul 3, 2014)

That's why I downloaded XBMC in my computer and I been watching it with no commercials using navi x addon


----------



## BroughAJ (Jul 19, 2008)

bluelena69 said:


> Simple solution to this problem: the all access app. I paid $15 and I can watch it anywhere. Coverage is from the rollout to the podium ceremonies and I haven't seen a single commercial. Best $15 I've ever spent and all without a cable bill.


THIS! I just went back over breakfast and watched a few quick recaps of some of the major stages since it is a rest day. An excellent use of $15 to watch on my phone, iPad or airplay to my AppleTV. 

I suppose there is a downside... The anti-Phil and Paul crowd has to hear them uninterrupted for the ENTIRE stage. I don't mind it.


----------



## BikeLayne (Apr 4, 2014)

I have just been watching the last 30mins of the stage. With or without commercials I just cannot sit and watch it for a long time. But I am home from work now and I can go sit in front of the TV or go ride the bike. I am going for the ride. Its nice outside today. Cool, a few clouds, low winds. I will catch the sprint finish later on if it is still showing.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

chudak said:


> DVR + FF = Who cares?


THIS. 4 presses on the ffwd, count 3, 2, 1 play.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Marc said:


> A DVR does not magically get you back all the race footage blanked out by the commercial break


Ya but really, who cares, it's just a bunch of guys riding along. Even the riders get bored.


----------



## dwt (Apr 2, 2002)

WinstonSmith said:


> I just watched 25 minutes of advertising with 5 minutes of race coverage over a 30 minute period!


DVR!!! Remember to stop the recording at least 1/2 hour over the scheduled time or you could miss race finishes.


----------



## ti-triodes (Aug 14, 2006)

crit_boy said:


> Throughout most of the 90's TDF coverage was a 30 minute broadcast on ESPN at 2:30 am. Half of that 30 minutes was ads. You had to wait to buy the vhs tapes or DVD to actually see a few select hours of racing. Now, we have live video feeds of all the stages and almost all of those stages with some ads. In other words, it is substantially better now. If you don't like ads watch it on a DVR.


I remember them changing the broadcast time every night. It used to drive me nuts.


----------



## OldZaskar (Jul 1, 2009)

Wow. You can sit on your couch and have the race beamed to you live from 5,000 miles away, from multiple angles and multiple points on the road... in HD. And, you don't want the companies paying for that to have a chance to sell their stuff?

Keep in mind, if you're in the US, no one here (statistically speaking) gives a #&@$ about this race. And, still there it is - 100+ hours of coverage waiting for you to fast forward through on your DVR. 

Okay, I'll admit, I never what to hear Samuel L Jackson yell at me again. Used to like that guy.


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

If someone is paying $100 + for some cable package they have every right to complain about excessive commercials. 

I was on top of the TFD until stage 14, I skipped a day and it hasn't been the same since.


----------



## jajichan (Jul 9, 2014)

pedalruns said:


> Or... wait until a Sunday recap on Wide World of Sports!! That is how I watched the end of the 1989 Tour and the 8 second win by Lemond! My first ever tour I watched and I was hooked!
> 
> Things have come a long way!!



Yeah, but you guys are only comparing it to what you know. I've watched the Tour in 3-4 different countries and it's essentially uninterrupted coverage. There might be a 2-4 minute break every hour, but not at the end of stages or anything. 

American coverage is unbelievably bad compared to the other countries where I've watched it (in Europe and Asia).


----------



## WinstonSmith (Apr 25, 2009)

I always DVR sports on US TV channels. It's impossible to watch sports like nfl football live anymore due to excessive advertising. Seems like nbcsports has the same model - throw massive numbers of ads at the audience and just enough will still watch real time and not DVR to keep the profit high enough. The same model was used in AM radio which has become a sess pool of ads. 

I understand that sponsors and ads are necessary or we would not even be able to watch this but it has gone way too far. Maybe this is just a product of excessive competition in US corporate media but the future media may be rather ugly.


----------



## ti-triodes (Aug 14, 2006)

I have more of a problem with the idiotic graphics NBC uses. Why the heck do we need the useless scroll on the bottom if we have the same useless and confusing info across the top? How many chase groups do we need the info on if we don't know who's in the chase groups? And how many times do you need to know who has the yellow, green, etc. jerseys during the course of a 4 hour stage? The simple graphic that OLN used from the French feed was so much more informative and less intrusive.

As for the commercials, just DVR the blasted morning feed.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

WinstonSmith said:


> I always DVR sports on US TV channels. It's impossible to watch sports like nfl football live anymore due to excessive advertising. Seems like nbcsports has the same model - throw massive numbers of ads at the audience and just enough will still watch real time and not DVR to keep the profit high enough. The same model was used in AM radio which has become a sess pool of ads.
> 
> *I understand that sponsors and ads are necessary or we would not even be able to watch this but it has gone way too far. Maybe this is just a product of excessive competition in US corporate media but the future media may be rather ugly.*


LMAO.

Hoss, there's a grand total of basically 5 (soon to be 4) US media companies. That is it. Is that "excessive" competition??? 
-Comcast (NBC and it's plethora of associated networks)
-News Corporation (Fox and it's holdings)...Known as "Sky" in the EU.
-Disney Media Corporation (ABC, ESPN, and some others)
-Viacom which owns Comedy Central and anything labeled CBS
-Time-Warner for the time being until they're bought out officially by Comcast (Their channels department known as "Turner Broadcasting", which owns CNN, HLN, HBO, TNT, TBS, etc.). 

*If you want to count Discovery Channel and its holdings as a 6th I spose you could-however they do not do sports in the USA. BTW Discovery Channel are the owners of Eurosport channel in the EU.

All 600 channels you pay $200/month for, well it goes to one of those 6 companies. It has nothing to do with paying the bills, it is about profiteerism and making the stock holders happy seeing cash flow.


----------



## WinstonSmith (Apr 25, 2009)

Agree on the diminishing number of media conglomerates. By excessive competition, I am referring to the huge number of channels competing for viewership. What I've seen is small viewer numbers often triggers the network to increase ads to compensate.


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

Marc said:


> LMAO.
> 
> Hoss, there's a grand total of basically 5 (soon to be 4) US media companies. That is it. Is that "excessive" competition???
> -Comcast (NBC and it's plethora of associated networks)
> ...


All of which, of course, have greater societal implications than having to watch the same Power Scrub commercial 15 times in a 3 hour broadcast. :wink:


----------



## pedalruns (Dec 18, 2002)

jajichan said:


> Yeah, but you guys are only comparing it to what you know. I've watched the Tour in 3-4 different countries and it's essentially uninterrupted coverage. There might be a 2-4 minute break every hour, but not at the end of stages or anything.
> 
> American coverage is unbelievably bad compared to the other countries where I've watched it (in Europe and Asia).


Oh... I've watched the Frence coverage... The first time I went to follow the tour was in fact 20 years ago and a marveled at the wall to wall coverage they have with little to no commercials!!

I went back in 99 for one stage, not actually following the tour but was able to follow while in other countries in Europe. I went again in 2004 for a TDF trip and OLN(the old Outdoor Life Network) was the beginning of what we see now.. And 10 years later we will never match the Frence coverage(of course), but I'm pretty happy that I can come home from work and watch hours of coverage.. and simply fwd thru commercials. Again a DVR works wonders. 

I just wish companies in the U.S. would give everyone 4 weeks of vacation and that would be expected from day one of employment! There are many differences from the U.S. and Europe!


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

OldZaskar said:


> Wow. You can sit on your couch and have the race beamed to you live from 5,000 miles away, from multiple angles and multiple points on the road... in HD. And, you don't want the companies paying for that to have a chance to sell their stuff?
> 
> Keep in mind, if you're in the US, no one here (statistically speaking) gives a #&@$ about this race. And, still there it is - 100+ hours of coverage waiting for you to fast forward through on your DVR.
> 
> Okay, I'll admit, I never what to hear Samuel L Jackson yell at me again. Used to like that guy.


That's why you get your badazz self ensconsed on your ballin' Cadillac Escalade. Then you can look down your nose at the little people, as the ad seems to imply. (and I used to like "Fame" by David Bowie- now it's just a clarion call to hit the FF button!!)

But yeah, this is definitely a first world problem.


----------

